# BMX für Schwergewicht



## dima1969 (22. Juni 2008)

Hi,

welches BMX hält 100 kg Fahrer aus?
Sind alle geeignet außer Billigräder?

Danke


----------



## Son (22. Juni 2008)

billigräder sind eh für nichts zu gebrauchen, ansonsten hält alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (23. Juni 2008)

jop des is des tolle am bmx.. hab 100 kilo und es hält einfach.. wobei des bei dirtbikes und freeridern ned anders is  ^^ is also koa problem


----------

